Ask HN: Is Facebook truly a monopoly? - xkbd
======
greenyoda
No, of course not. The service that they sell - access to an audience for
advertising - can be bought from many other companies, such as Google, TV
networks, the New York Times, etc.

~~~
microwavecamera
That not what it's means to be a monopoly.

~~~
greenyoda
This is the definition of a monopoly from Wikipedia:

 _" A monopoly exists when a specific person or enterprise is the only
supplier of a particular commodity. ... Monopolies are thus characterized by a
lack of economic competition to produce the good or service, a lack of viable
substitute goods, and the possibility of a high monopoly price well above the
seller's marginal cost that leads to a high monopoly profit."_[1]

What's your definition?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monopoly](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monopoly)

